# 93 Maxima GXE Project



## Stargazer (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum and I'm probably going to have a lot of questions. I have a 1993 Maxima GXE with a 3000 v6 engine(assuming its a VG30E) with an automatic transmission. 200k+ miles. Im going to clean the engine and fix all the problems if its not too much trouble. Before start this I want to know if this car has any potential itself? Maybe converting it to a manual tranny. Can I do anything with this car? if not does the engine have potential?


----------



## Stargazer (Feb 11, 2011)

heres a picture of the engine 

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/718/801/1792900075_large.jpg


----------

